# Increase the amount of text for resorts owned



## bigfrank (Jun 6, 2005)

I believe it is set up for only 120 letters. My resorsts are cut off. Telemark is now TellMa. Sea mist in cape cod never made it,


----------



## geekette (Jun 6, 2005)

you'll have to sell the ones with long names at bargain prices to those of us not taking up much text space


----------



## teachingmyown (Jun 6, 2005)

You could just use RCI codes.  That would take up less space.


----------



## Makai Guy (Jun 6, 2005)

bigfrank said:
			
		

> I believe it is set up for only 120 letters. My resorsts are cut off. Telemark is now TellMa. Sea mist in cape cod never made it,



Even with only 120 characters, look how much blank space it added to your message, just to display your list.  Extending will only make it worse.  Try abbreviating and/or dropping the week numbers.


----------



## dougef (Jun 6, 2005)

Makai Guy said:
			
		

> Even with only 120 characters, look how much blank space it added to your message, just to display your list.  Extending will only make it worse.  Try abbreviating and/or dropping the week numbers.


I would agree - drop the week numbers.  I think most folks are interested in WHERE people own, not what weeks they own.
Just my opinion.


----------



## geoand (Jun 6, 2005)

Big Frank, I feel your pain and am willing to do something for you.  Mind you, this is a serious offer!  

Go ahead and quit claim any of those timeshares that you own free and clear directly to me.  That should relieve your problem.

If nothing else, I am a problem solver extraordinare!

Have you inquired about spell check yet!


----------



## riverdees05 (Jun 6, 2005)

This is a test to see how the resorts showed up.


----------



## gw1400 (Jun 6, 2005)

Abbreviate "International" to "Intl"


----------



## bigfrank (Jun 6, 2005)

gw1400 said:
			
		

> Abbreviate "International" to "Intl"



This seemed to have worked for the time being. I took out The Sea Mist in Cape cod because I am giving it away. I won't have room for the new resort that I am replacing it with. So I may have to chop it down some more later.


----------



## Larry (Jun 6, 2005)

riverdees05 said:
			
		

> This is a test to see how the resorts showed up.



Testing to see how my signature and resorts are displayed.


----------



## Larry (Jun 6, 2005)

bigfrank said:
			
		

> This seemed to have worked for the time being. I took out The Sea Mist in Cape cod because I am giving it away. I won't have room for the new resort that I am replacing it with. So I may have to chop it down some more later.



Hey Frank I'll be glad to help you out so you can give me your new resort.


----------



## jfrisk (Jun 13, 2005)

This just a test to see if I can post .

Judy


----------

